# Well the weather warming so hear's the first one this year....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Son-in law killed it by their garden.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pat him on the back Mike.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya, one less to worry about getting into the blind this fall.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Where theres one theres two!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess the in between part is in the oven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's that perfect time of year for them to be everywhere. Haven't seen a single snake this spring so far.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell said:


> I guess the in between part is in the oven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wish. Can't get them to skin and gut them out to save for me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> I wish. Can't get them to skin and gut them out to save for me.


 I guess if you don't do the dirty deed they won't give you any veggies!!! HA !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad it wasn't in my garden! Haven't seen any rattlers yet this year (hope I don't!). Seen a couple of water snakes. I don't like snakes. Even water snakes scare the crap out of me!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have not seen any snakes this year, of course we don't have any.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I see they have heat alerts out for the Phoenix area, around 110 for Tues., will be able to cook those snakes right on the sidewalk.


----------

